# mm crawler



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

found a motrac the other day going to try and get a look at it on the weekend should have some pics to post after i see it. with any luck even some pics of loading to bring it home.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Bear, that'd be a pic worth seeing!! I didn't know MM made a crawler!mg:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

went and saw the motrac today unfortunately i forgot the camera at home and its not for sale. however on the good side to everything he wants me to work on it for him so it will be here for a while i'll get some pics then


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Bear, I assume that they motrac shared an engine with a tractor model, which tractor did it match up to??


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

any info i have found on the mm crawlers is very limited but heres what i've found 
1956-mounted a 445 tractor into modified d2 caterpillar chassis production 1
1958- built the 2 star crawler with 206 gas engine (same as 445 or jetstar series) production 51
1960-61- motrac was introduced in gas or deisel same 206 engine production in 1960 30 gas,160 deisel. in 1961 8 gas,1 deisel
that was the end of mm crawlers short and sweet it would be nice to have my own 1 day but being able to work on this 1 and more important keep it out of the scrapyard is good to. who knows he might even sell me this 1 if the price to repair is to much for him.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Bear, thanks for the info, and good luck finding one of your own!!:clap:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

hey bear did ya ever get some pictures?
Ryan


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

here is a crawler http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...eter=Minneapolis moline&mode=All&what=tphotos
Ryan


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

with the storm and blizzards this winter his yard gor blown in and he wasn't prepared to move enough snow to get to the crawler after seeding i'll go see him


----------

